# Looking to upgrade: sage barista vs lelit Anita or is there something else?



## Joeyguitar

Hi everyone.

I'm looking to upgrade. I had a Francis Francis x1, then Nespresso when we had twins for the ease. It's now time to get something decent. I was going to buy the sage barista express but I'm now tempted by the lelit anita. Any advice? My budget is around £500. I'd love a La Pavoni but I'm not sure I can commit the time and am a bit worried about small children being burnt. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dumnorix

I had a BE for a while and was pretty happy with it, but I can't comment on the Anita. Any reason why you specifically want an espresso machine/ grinder combo?


----------



## Joeyguitar

Dumnorix said:


> I had a BE for a while and was pretty happy with it, but I can't comment on the Anita. Any reason why you specifically want an espresso machine/ grinder combo?


We don't have lots of counter space and I've read lots on these pages about the importance of a great grinder so I was thinking a combo would fit the bill, giving both but not taking too much space. why did you change from the be? What do you have now?


----------



## Joeyguitar

Joeyguitar said:


> We don't have lots of counter space and I've read lots on these pages about the importance of a great grinder so I was thinking a combo would fit the bill, giving both but not taking too much space. why did you change from the be? What do you have now?


If we could make the space, what separate machine and grinder would you suggest? We generally drink latte or flat whites? Would it make the difference to go with separates?


----------



## Dumnorix

I changed from the BE as my job changed, I had a bit more time and wanted to get into coffee more. I now have the Sage dual boiler, which enables espresso extraction and milk steaming at the same time. For your budget I would look at the Sage DTP or a Gaggia Classic and a Eureka Mignon. I will post again tomorrow in more detail when I have a bit more time.


----------



## Joeyguitar

Thanks for your reply. I'm still very tempted by the sage BE simply due to its size (all self contained) and the price. I think separates will push the budget even further and be beyond reach.


----------



## ashcroc

Joeyguitar said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm still very tempted by the sage BE simply due to its size (all self contained) and the price. I think separates will push the budget even further and be beyond reach.


The main reason I decided on separates over an all in one is if one part breaks or ugraditis strikes (a common affliction for those frequent the forum!), you're left having to replace both the grinder & machine at the same time. I'd be surprised if a classic or DTP (both have different plus & minus points) coupled with a mignon would take up much more space than a BE. My tebe & mignon is certainly similar in width to the paros (the all in one version of the tebe) though that wouldn't be the case if you decided on a larger commercially orientated grinder.

Budget wise you may well be right unless your happy to buy 2nd hand. If getting a new sage product get it from Lakeland. They'll price match & have a good warranty.


----------



## DavecUK

Joeyguitar said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade. I had a Francis Francis x1, then Nespresso when we had twins for the ease. It's now time to get something decent. I was going to buy the sage barista express but I'm now tempted by the lelit anita. Any advice? My budget is around £500. I'd love a La Pavoni but I'm not sure I can commit the time and am a bit worried about small children being burnt. Any help greatly appreciated.


I have a few pertinent questions which will help people to advise you correctly:


The type of usage and drinks type the machine will be used for...this is important in gauging the right type of machine

The space you actually have available (and any other considerations around that space)


*As for all in one machines, they actually give you the worst possible solution and should be avoided at all costs.* You usually get a substandard grinder tucked into the same case as a machine. The grinder is often difficult to access for cleaning, breakdowns of a single component mean either the grinder part is dumped with the machine, or you have to go and buy a grinder. Repairing grinders within these machines is usually not worth the cost. To add insult to injury you usually pay over the odds...especially when you can get some really nice used grinders that are way better than any machine with a grinder built in. I have used the words usually and often, because If I say *always*, there will "usually" be someone who has a fantastic machine with integrated grinder, never had a problem, can access easily for cleaning and then says I'm not correct. Integrated machine and grinder is the worst solution possible. The only time when it's unavoidable is in a BTC machine, where you obviously have to have that integration.

A good grinder will last decades or more and requires little maintenance apart from cleaning. it's important to get that part right, if cash is a problem look used. If you're patient I would imagine that fairly soon you will start to see many more good used grinders coming on stream....So a little patience.

As for machines, depending on space and usage scenarios, again some great used bargains are to be had.


----------



## ajohn

Currently the last post in this thread. "Slightly" different approach to solving a problem new purchases often have.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?46124-Newbie-upgrading/page2

John

-


----------



## Joeyguitar

Thanks for the detailed reply and suggestions. Both my wife and me drink milk based coffees, generally strong lattes or flat whites. Prob 2-3 cups each each day during the weekend and the odd cup during the week. I can probably find counter space for separates as long as they don't visually offend my wife. Height is an issue, ideally they would be below 36cm so they can be in the counter but with clearance before the cupboards. I like the look of the Eureka Mignon. If I can find the cash (or second hand) is it better for something like the eureka and a Gaggia than the sage separates. I'm not a huge fan of the look of the dtp, I think the BE visually is much better as is the Lelit Anita.

thanks again for all of your help so far.


----------



## lake_m

I think there is a used Mignon in the for sale section right now.


----------



## feizor

You can also consider a larger commercial grinder and use it with a modified hopper or even go hopperless.


----------

